# More Chiluca (Mexico) Pics...



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Hi Folks...

These pics are rather old being taken like two weeks ago when mud hadn't made its appearance as of yet.

Those are from Chiluca, in the surroundings of Mexico City. Some nice riding here. I'll try to take some pics of the singletrack in the future.

I just wanted to share them with you... with permission of rzozaya1969 who was who shoot these pics.

1.- Our Kiwi rider Adrian in a beautiful shot. He's got a good reason to be on the binders... the small chute has a tranny like 1.5 bike length long to a nasty (wide and deep) rain rut.
2.- Part of the "Tierra Roja" trail. From the wide trail it reduces to a singletrack on the right of this pic. Some sun illuminated edge shows the place where it makes a nasty switchback which in turn directs you to a chute, this leads to a chute which has to be climbed to exit this hole.... I walk that section mostly. Specially the switchback.
3.- Some mexican country view from Espiritu Santo.
4.- On our way back we can enjoy this view if weather allows. That church seems to be Santa Maria Mazatla's one... but I'm not sure.
5.- Almost at the highest point of a henious climb named "Las Eses" (The S's) we can stop by and enjoy the view... we're coming from some trail by the middle of the forest (pic's mid-left). The trail that can be seen on the middle-right is a wide road where some nice speeds can be had (I hit 30mph)

Two pics more to come...


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Two more.....

1.- Another view from Las Eses
2.- Las Eses is this steep... there are another two alternative routes out of the forest. The first one is Tierra Roja done backwards... but it gets long and painful. The remaining one is known as "La Cuaresma" (The Lent) as it's a long, miserable, not steep but exhausting climb under the sun that feels longer than a Lent (40 days). We prefer Las Eses despite being this steep because it's faster than the other two.


----------



## AndyN (Jan 12, 2004)

*Beautiful*

I look forward to some singletrack pictures.

Thanks


----------



## Downhill Dawg (Nov 22, 2004)

*Graffiti*

Hey, I see graffiti in one of the pictures. You sure that's not L.A.?
Wait, the landscape is green and tranquil. My mistake. 

Nice pictures. Looks like a great place to ride.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Downhill Dawg said:


> Hey, I see graffiti in one of the pictures. You sure that's not L.A.?
> Wait, the landscape is green and tranquil. My mistake.
> 
> Nice pictures. Looks like a great place to ride.


very nice pics...i didn't see graffiti


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> very nice pics...i didn't see graffiti


Pic 3 - First post.

There a wall that reads something like "Juventud..." much probably an ad of the Municipality itself or some (shitty) polithical party.

Good Eyes, Dawg!


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Are those espadin (sp ) cactii in the 3rd picture? If so mmmm, mezcal


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Are those espadin (sp ) cactii in the 3rd picture? If so mmmm, mezcal


I'm not a Mezcalologist... so my un-educated guess is that those are plain and simple "maguey" (pronounced 'mah-gay', 'mah-gay-es' for plural). But could be Mezcal-prime material too.

The "Agave Azul" ('Uh-ga-veh Azool') is the one for tequila. It grows bigger and needs a hotter weather than here.

My gran-pa on my mother's side is from a little town at north of Oaxaca state (look at Tigerdog's posts at the 'Other Areas Forum'). He used to drink Mezcal but the variety that comes in a black-clay little roundish jar... not the one with traditional bottle. The black-clay makes it more tasty.

I like bourbon and Whiskey better than Tequila. But Mezcal beat the sheit out of the former three for me. Your bourbon (read Jack Daniel's) is tough and rough... but mezcal is a plain stronger spirit!!! I love it but its difficult to find the really good black-clay jar mezcal.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Ron who owns this company imports some super mezcal, he is importing solely from Oaxaca district the past dozen plus years. Its expensive especilly the wild stuff. I helped him build his website about 10years ago for some chichicapa (my favorite by far), check it out: www.mezcal.com


----------



## mtbrodieposer (Jun 30, 2005)

*What is the temperature like there?*

Looks like some nice riding


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

mtbrodieposer said:


> Looks like some nice riding


Max temps are like 95 by mid june.

Mins. can get to 30's in the colder of winter months, that's jan-feb over here.

Temps are very nice as of now... problem is that the whole zone becomes unrideable by this time of year when it rains. Some serious damage can be made to the singletrack and some trails are closed.

Sadly, motorcyclists think that riding in the mud is exciting...  
Don't get me wrong... I like to get all dirty but not at the expense of the place I ride.

For whomever asked for the singletrack, it looks like this.... I only have this one unfortunately.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Ron who owns this company imports some super mezcal, he is importing solely from Oaxaca district the past dozen plus years. Its expensive especilly the wild stuff. I helped him build his website about 10years ago for some chichicapa (my favorite by far), check it out: www.mezcal.com


Urgh!!! 60 bucks for the cheapest??!!! And I thought forks were expensive!!! 

I'll look forward to export Mezcal too!

Yeah... Oaxaca is the place for Mezcal. Verify your Tequila is made at Jalisco!! Those are THA PLACES for that stuff. Any other thing is just a bad copycat.


----------



## elab (Jul 1, 2004)

*Yo Warp*

Hows the weather in late November? I might be making a trip to el DF around that time.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

elab said:


> Hows the weather in late November? I might be making a trip to el DF around that time.


Late november should have very nice weather on the cool side (40's-50's or a bit higher).

By this time also, the trails are dry again... that's awesome riding and singletracks open!!


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

elab said:


> Hows the weather in late November? I might be making a trip to el DF around that time.


Elab, if you decide to make the trip, contact us and we'll show you around.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

The best is never cheap even my springer can't get enough


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> The best is never cheap even my springer can't get enough


Yeah.. that bike looks all drunk!!!  

Seriously... Nice build! Those covers should be useful around here too by this season... unless you go submarine like rzozaya did


----------

